
Their Businesses Went Virtual. Then Apple Wanted a Cut - markh
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/28/technology/apple-app-store-airbnb-classpass.html
======
rbecker
Digital feudalism. The predictable result of letting someone else have control
(which goes for both users and developers).

------
AlchemistCamp
Between this and the absolute @#$*storm DHH is raising, I wonder if the App
Store's 30% fee might change either in scope or in size.

